# 7speed DSG and more power for ‘22?



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Just found this article and looks like they are finally bringing over the dual clutch and power bumps to 300hp/290lbft. Think I may actually stay in an Arteon! 









2022 VW Arteon Is More Powerful and More Expensive — Car and Driver


The hatchback now has a 300-hp version of Volkswagen's turbo 2.0-liter inline-four and starts at $41,190.




apple.news






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

All the 21 owners are going to be a little angry. They kept this hush hush in order to sell any of them.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

Aw, man! Only reason I picked my ‘19 .:R over the Arteon was because the latter lacked the DSG…..I might have to trade it in. All my Stage2 goodies should swap right over…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

2016vwturbo said:


> Aw, man! Only reason I picked my ‘19 .:R over the Arteon was because the latter lacked the DSG…..I might have to trade it in. All my Stage2 goodies should swap right over…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right? I’ve had my ‘20 for 7 months and got the apr plus before delivery. My only huge gripe aside from quality, was this 8speed piece of ****. Definitely will be trading mine in for a ‘22. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Nice bump and more importantly, the DSG. Should've been this way from the start. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Johnotis10 said:


> All the 21 owners are going to be a little angry. They kept this hush hush in order to sell any of them.


Not me. I’m quite satisfied with my 21 SELP. 😄


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Sounds like great news...especially the DSG. Now, if they'd just offer some colors again...I could have a nice replacement lined up for my '19. How about another yellow? A green, orange, purple...and an interior other than black?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Johnotis10 said:


> All the 21 owners are going to be a little angry. They kept this hush hush in order to sell any of them.


Ehh, a traditional transmission is preferred for me for daily driving, wife's Benz has a DSG and it makes me balk my head forward like a tortoise at low speeds. I bet people just end up complaining about how VW needs to change the shift points or whatever once they are on the road like they always do with every DSG VW uses.

Extra power is always nice, but 268 hp isn't a slouch either. I actually am pretty impressed with the smoothness and performance of the 268 hp/8 speed car. Shifts are nice and quick and no jerkiness around town, and I will never use the 268 hp anyway as it is, not even close since I just toodle around town.

I'm surprised they are doing a mechanical refresh on it though, color me surprised. But color me not surprised when people complain that the price goes up on a car everyone is already convinced is too expensive.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I am happy the Arteon survives another year. Agree with the poster above about people complaining about the price. I’m sure the SELP will be over 50k on a 2022


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

It's also interesting they are going through this effort after killing it in Canada after '21.


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> It's also interesting they are going through this effort after killing it in Canada after '21.


It often seems like they have absolutely no idea what they are doing.

More power and more price, so they are going upmarket. But then, if they are paying to certify a new drivetrain, why not just bring over the 315hp Arteon R with torque vectoring and pose a legitimate challenge to the Stinger? Even with an extra 32hp and a DSG, this car isn't sporty enough to be a sports sedan and is way too expensive to be a midsize luxury sedan. This may well be too little too late to save this beautiful car.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

gingercabrio said:


> It often seems like they have absolutely no idea what they are doing.
> 
> More power and more price, so they are going upmarket. But then, if they are paying to certify a new drivetrain, why not just bring over the 315hp Arteon R with torque vectoring and pose a legitimate challenge to the Stinger? Even with an extra 32hp and a DSG, this car isn't sporty enough to be a sports sedan and is way too expensive to be a midsize luxury sedan. This may well be too little too late to save this beautiful car.


It truly is. I honestly just feel like it’s a constant ****ed up teams meeting every day on how Audi doesn’t want them encroaching into their territory because badges are such a huge thing in NA. Just back and fourth. Just wish we had the same mindset as Europe in Badges, station wagons, etc. but I’m content at this point as I need that dsg. Lol. If it’s tuned anything like the ‘21 q5 it will be impressive in stop and go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

Michael.bramblett said:


> It truly is. I honestly just feel like it’s a constant ****ed up teams meeting every day on how Audi doesn’t want them encroaching into their territory because badges are such a huge thing in NA. Just back and fourth. Just wish we had the same mindset as Europe in Badges, station wagons, etc. but I’m content at this point as I need that dsg. Lol. If it’s tuned anything like the ‘21 q5 it will be impressive in stop and go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you can tune it, and 295 ft lbs means it will likely have the same Conti turbo as the new Golf R. But the torque vectoring system is what it would take to poach customers from the Stinger and maybe even the TLX.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I love my 21, but GD this pisses me off. I bought the 19 SEL-P when it dropped and loved that. Found out about 2 months after a re-design was in the works for 21 to make it look more like it should.

Get my 21 a little over a month ago, and now find out next year they're adding the DSG and more HP. I'll be sticking with my 21, but, will be looking at other brands when the time comes for new cars. Most likely will move over to a Genesis as my next car.


----------



## leonowj9 (Jul 12, 2008)

This is horse crap. Less than 2 months in…


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> Not me. I’m quite satisfied with my 21 SELP.


Happy with mine too, but still a bit frustrated by it. I definitely would have waited had I known this was coming. I would have put more money on discontinued in the US before this! Happy to see it though and hope it’s a sign VW will be bringing more of the good stuff over here.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

M Diddy said:


> I love my 21, but GD this pisses me off. I bought the 19 SEL-P when it dropped and loved that. Found out about 2 months after a re-design was in the works for 21 to make it look more like it should.
> 
> Get my 21 a little over a month ago, and now find out next year they're adding the DSG and more HP. I'll be sticking with my 21, but, will be looking at other brands when the time comes for new cars. Most likely will move over to a Genesis as my next car.


Ford did something similar with the Mustang, with a facelift arriving in 2010, but carryover engines, and then the new 5.0 Coyote V8 arriving in 2011.

Can't say I'd be too happy as a 21 owner either, but when the two biggest complaints from enthusiasts are the low power output and the transmission, and VW actually addresses those issues in a refresh, we should probably applaud them for listening to feedback.


----------



## OakCourtJoe (Sep 3, 2016)

Be glad they didn't pull the plug. Maybe I am too American in outlook, but the top model of the 22 car will be in top of line Audi A4 price range. I feel that the car is just too expensive for a VW label here, but hope I am wrong as I hate to see another sedan die.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It looks like VW is basically giving us an Arteon R: 

300HP "new" 2.0TSI (not confirmed, but it _has_ to be from the Golf R)
7-speed DSG (also probably from the Golf R)
Standard R-Line trim
SE is FWD, while SEL and SEL-P get standard 4motion

Here's the write up from their press release: 
*Arteon*
_For the 2022 model year, the Arteon is available in three trims—SE R-Line, SEL R-Line and SEL Premium R-Line—with R-Line® content now standard inside and out. The Arteon also features a new 2.0-liter TSI® engine that produces 300 hp and 295 lb-ft of torque, up from 268 hp and 258 lb-ft in previous models. A seven-speed DSG® transmission with Tiptronic® replaces the eight-speed automatic.

The SE R-Line features a new 18-inch wheel design, adds front and rear Park Distance Control, and includes wireless charging for compatible phones. For the SEL R-Line, 4Motion® all-wheel drive is now standard, and 20-inch dark graphite wheels are available. The SEL Premium R-Line retains the same level of premium content as the 2021 model year.

MSRP for the Arteon starts at $39,995 for the SE R-Line with front-wheel drive and $44,615 for the SEL R-Line with 4Motion all-wheel drive. Destination is $1,195._


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, the more I think of it, it's really not a huge deal. 

The power is easy to get with an APR flash. You'll get more actually. And, as others have mentions, the DSG, while more robust, does have it's issues. The jerkiness in lower gears is a major one.

Lastely, I'm not racing this car. Sure, it'd be nice to have launch control, but, I'm over 40 with two kids. I'm not racing anyone light to light any more. lol


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

To me 268 HP is plenty for what kind of driving I do. My Arteon replaced a 2008 BMW 528i that I bought new. That car had an inline 6 that was rated for 230 HP. Plenty for me and I believe the newer Bimmers with the 4 banger develop 248 HP.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Starting price is high but if history is of any value you can expect much steeper discounts to be available on the Arteon then you'll get with any Audi. And you won't be seeing yourself at every other stop light either.

Cost of ownership will be VW not Audi either, so all in all you can get close to Audi experience in a very unique vehicle for considerably less money.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> _The SEL Premium R-Line retains the same level of premium content as the 2021 model year._


This is the part that makes me most happy - no actual content changes features wise from '21 to '22, just the drivetrain refresh which I don't really care about and which will likely make it more sloppy to drive and add to service costs. I normally don't buy current model year cars this late in the model year like I did with my Arteon, so I was leery with what changes might be in store for '22, like Homelink which is about the only thing I would want...which still didn't come to be for '22, lol. So I feel good.

Plus timing on a '22 wouldn't work anyway, I needed a car now, these '22s won't be around til probably November or December (VW is so slow with model year releases - '21s took til damn near January to show up on lots to go look at), and dealers won't be dealing on them until the '21s are gone, which will sit for months, then you're in winter which I hate buying in winter, so you're out to like May '22 to get a good deal on one anyway.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

If the '21 model had this powertrain, I would have likely gotten one instead of the Audi S4 Premium I ended up leasing. I test drove the '21 SEL-P R-line and liked everything about it except the average power. I test drove an A4 45 quattro (261 hp, 273 lb-ft) right after the Arteon and the extra oomph on the A4 was noticeable. The Arteon wasn't a slow car but it just didn't feel sporty enough. When my S4 lease is up, I will definitely look at a used 2022+ or new Arteon. I just love the styling and the practical hatchback design.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hmmm this or the mk8 Golf R? Thinking the Arteon would come out cheaper after the discounts 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> Ehh, a traditional transmission is preferred for me for daily driving, wife's Benz has a DSG and it makes me balk my head forward like a tortoise at low speeds. I bet people just end up complaining about how VW needs to change the shift points or whatever once they are on the road like they always do with every DSG VW uses.
> 
> Extra power is always nice, but 268 hp isn't a slouch either. I actually am pretty impressed with the smoothness and performance of the 268 hp/8 speed car. Shifts are nice and quick and no jerkiness around town, and I will never use the 268 hp anyway as it is, not even close since I just toodle around town.
> 
> I'm surprised they are doing a mechanical refresh on it though, color me surprised. But color me not surprised when people complain that the price goes up on a car everyone is already convinced is too expensive.


You hit the nail on the head and couldn't have said it better myself. These people who like the DSG transmission must be youngin's. As a 50 year old I prefer the smooth shifting of the 8 speed. Nope I will keep my 21 Arteon thank you.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if this will come with the EA888 gen 3 or 4 ?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

MonsterM said:


> Does anyone know if this will come with the EA888 gen 3 or 4 ?


Seems pointless to go with the gen 4 when they already have a gen 3 tuned to make 300 hp. All the Arteon is is a detuned Golf R...so just...undetune it rather than throw in a whole new engine just to get the same result.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

MonsterM said:


> Does anyone know if this will come with the EA888 gen 3 or 4 ?


Evo4. Same engine as mk8 Golf R but detuned.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

is the current one the gen 3_b_?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dcsh said:


> Evo4. Same engine as mk8 Golf R but detuned.


That's nice! Wonder if it will have torque Vectoring AWD too. If it does, this might be a better buy than to Golf R!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It looks like VW is basically giving us an Arteon R:
> 
> 300HP "new" 2.0TSI (not confirmed, but it _has_ to be from the Golf R)
> 7-speed DSG (also probably from the Golf R)
> ...


Without torque Vectoring? 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Ali B said:


> If the '21 model had this powertrain, I would have likely gotten one instead of the Audi S4 Premium I ended up leasing. I test drove the '21 SEL-P R-line and liked everything about it except the average power. I test drove an A4 45 quattro (261 hp, 273 lb-ft) right after the Arteon and the extra oomph on the A4 was noticeable. The Arteon wasn't a slow car but it just didn't feel sporty enough. Whn my S4 lease is up, I will definitely look at a used 2022+ or new Arteon. I just love the styling and the practical hatchback design.


This!!
I spilt my coffee this morning seeing the news. I was underwhelmed test driving the Arteon and just bit the bullet this last month, went over to the "dark-side" got an Acura TLX SH-AWD. 
VWOA really cocked this one up not offering the DSG from the start and de-tuning the motor from Euro-Spec, but glad they are finally offering it unadulterated as a 2022 model. As someone else said if they had given some notice of their roadmap this would have helped out potential 21 buyers and those that switched to other brands, oh well. Given that there are rumors the Stinger will be going away for the 2022 model year, maybe VW is trying to mop up the niche liftback/sedan market?
Guess I will be looking for either a used 2022+ Arteon or a new one if they still sell it by then after my Acura lease is up.


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> is the current one the gen 3_b_?


Yes, the current one has a detuned MK7R/S3 engine with the IS38 turbo.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> That's nice! Wonder if it will have torque Vectoring AWD too. If it does, this might be a better buy than to Golf R!
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Not getting that.


----------



## grekoff (May 3, 2021)

Meanwhile, in Canada, where dealers still had brand new 2019 models on the lot as recently as June...





__





Volkswagen Arteon’s Demise in Canada: Another Sedan Bites the Dust






www.msn.com


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

FWIW dealers here are still sittin' on 2020 models


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dcsh said:


> Not getting that.


Yeah I figured. But still overall a heck of a package considering it is just shy what 15-20 HP from the Arteon R? So basically the Arteon R (detuned) minus the torque Vectoring. That sounds compelling

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ali B said:


> 261 hp, 273 lb-ft) right after the Arteon and the extra oomph on the A4 was noticeable. The Arteon wasn't a slow car but it just didn't feel sporty enough. Whn my S4 lease is up, I will definitely look at a used 2022+ or





kaysid said:


> This!!
> I spilt my coffee this morning seeing the news. I was underwhelmed test driving the Arteon and just bit the bullet this last month, went over to the "dark-side" got an Acura TLX SH-AWD.
> VWOA really cocked this one up not offering the DSG from the start and de-tuning the motor from Euro-Spec, but glad they are finally offering it unadulterated as a 2022 model. As someone else said if they had given some notice of their roadmap this would have helped out potential 21 buyers and those that switched to other brands, oh well. Given that there are rumors the Stinger will be going away for the 2022 model year, maybe VW is trying to mop up the niche liftback/sedan market?
> Guess I will be looking for either a used 2022+ Arteon or a new one if they still sell it by then after my Acura lease is up.


I looked at the Acura TLX as well before I bought my Arteon. Nice car but the rear seat is nearly unusable. The Arteon has far better rear seat accommodations. I was blown away at how little room and cramped the rear seat of the TLX was.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I guess I'm glad I sold my '21 while I did.....but these new updates make me think that I'll go back to an Arteon and have one in the future again.
(I really wanted a DSG trans, and the power bump is nice too)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This sucks so hard


----------



## Johnotis10 (Apr 2, 2012)

if it was 6 months in the future and you are at a VW dealership, you see a new golf r and a new Arteon. Which do you choose? I know, chances are there will not be R’s available seeing that people are foaming at the mouth to get one but if there was what would you buy? Very different vehicles but plenty of people will consider both.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

This signify VW's move to steer away from building more reliable and lower maintenance gas engine cars, perhaps VW is investing everything toward electric vehicle in the next years. While I am very happy to see these changes and may actually consider upgrading, the price increase and the lower reliability is a concern. In my opinion, this is a much bigger upgrade than the minor interior refresh last year. It just goes to show you, as soon as you think you have the latest and greatest model, these car manufacturers will find a way into your wallet.


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

The G Man said:


> This signify VW's move to steer away from building more reliable and lower maintenance gas engine cars, perhaps VW is investing everything toward electric vehicle in the next years. While I am very happy to see these changes and may actually consider upgrading, the price increase and the lower reliability is a concern. In my opinion, this is a much bigger upgrade than the minor interior refresh last year. It just goes to show you, as soon as you think you have the latest and greatest model, these car manufacturers will find a way into your wallet.


How so? It's an evolved version of the same engine that, if history repeats, will be significantly upgraded and more reliable than the gen 3. The DSG is already quite reliable if maintained properly.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Johnotis10 said:


> if it was 6 months in the future and you are at a VW dealership, you see a new golf r and a new Arteon. Which do you choose? I know, chances are there will not be R’s available seeing that people are foaming at the mouth to get one but if there was what would you buy? Very different vehicles but plenty of people will consider both.


I'm one of them haha! Gonna be a tough choice. Only thing probably would be that the Arteon top trim would come out cheaper with the expected discounts tacked on (if the Arteon sales maintains it's course). If you are just interested in pure performance though, Golf R hands down. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> This sucks so hard


I bet!!! Oh come on. It's not like you are not used to changing every so often hehe

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

gingercabrio said:


> How so? It's an evolved version of the same engine that, if history repeats, will be significantly upgraded and more reliable than the gen 3. The DSG is already quite reliable if maintained properly.


My experience has been that Dual clutch/DSG trannys are less reliable in general and requires more maintenance than the conversional slush box.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Johnotis10 said:


> if it was 6 months in the future and you are at a VW dealership, you see a new golf r and a new Arteon. Which do you choose? I know, chances are there will not be R’s available seeing that people are foaming at the mouth to get one but if there was what would you buy? Very different vehicles but plenty of people will consider both.


Here's an interesting tidbit: the price difference between a 2022 Golf R DSG and a 2022 Arteon SEL R-Line DSG is only $170.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> I'm one of them haha! Gonna be a tough choice. Only thing probably would be that the Arteon top trim would come out cheaper with the expected discounts tacked on (if the Arteon sales maintains it's course). If you are just interested in pure performance though, Golf R hands down.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Same here: my Alfa Giulia lease is up in late March. If I don't buy out the car (it's been fantastic BTW), then I'll be shopping. I have been watching the Golf R review videos and it's a compelling choice, but I struggle justifying spending that much money on a _hatchback_. Story on that: When I was still writing for this site I had an interesting conversation with two other media guys and a guy from VWoA. I said that if you parked a standard MK7 Golf next to a GTI and a Golf R and asked 100 random people which was the fastest car, they'd pick the GTI. The red accents and brake calipers, the more aggressive front airdam all point to it being the fast car. The Golf R would never be chosen; it's just_ too _understated. The average person would think the R and the standard Golf are the same car. So if I picked my mom up in my brand new R she'd compliment my sensible hatchback choice, but she'd slap me across the face when she found it was $40,000.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Same here: my Alfa Giulia lease is up in late March. If I don't buy out the car (it's been fantastic BTW), then I'll be shopping. I have been watching the Golf R review videos and it's a compelling choice, but I struggle justifying spending that much money on a _hatchback_. Story on that: When I was still writing for this site I had an interesting conversation with two other media guys and a guy from VWoA. I said that if you parked a standard MK7 Golf next to a GTI and a Golf R and asked 100 random people which was the fastest car, they'd pick the GTI. The red accents and brake calipers, the more aggressive front airdam all point to it being the fast car. The Golf R would never be chosen; it's just_ too _understated. The average person would think the R and the standard Golf are the same car. So if I picked my mom up in my brand new R she'd compliment my sensible hatchback choice, but she'd slap me across the face when she found it was $40,000.


Yeah I get you. Arteon styling has high price written on it (in reality cheaper with the discounts haha). After all, it is considered their flagship car. I'm a hatch guy by nature and if the Arteon was a regular sedan, it wouldn't even be in discussion. But that sport back though with the added power and DSG, gonna be doing a lot of thinking haha. But I like it to have this difficult of a choice than just not have any choices at all. Good for VWoA and brighter note, Arteon survives the SUV/EV wars for the time being

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnj2455 (Sep 6, 2011)

This ultimately may not be the right place to ask this, but I've grown a bit wary of squeezing every drop of power from a tiny engine, in this scenario 150Hp/litre. How have the Golf R engines fared so far, especially higher mileage MK7 ones? They're all effectively from the same genus of EA888 engines. 

This car isn't for me, I've defected from the VAG family for now but my parents/father still has his 2013 CC which is nearing 100K on original timing chain. It has been relatively painless but it is pissing oil here and there and I question the longevity of the 2.0T. I've recommended the Arteon/A5 Sportback as a future replacement when the time comes, but the little voice in the back of my head is whispering that it would just become another ticking timebomb for them as they tend to keep their cars for 10+ years.


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

jnj2455 said:


> This ultimately may not be the right place to ask this, but I've grown a bit wary of squeezing every drop of power from a tiny engine, in this scenario 150Hp/litre. How have the Golf R engines fared so far, especially higher mileage MK7 ones? They're all effectively from the same genus of EA888 engines.
> 
> This car isn't for me, I've defected from the VAG family for now but my parents/father still has his 2013 CC which is nearing 100K on original timing chain. It has been relatively painless but it is pissing oil here and there and I question the longevity of the 2.0T. I've recommended the Arteon/A5 Sportback as a future replacement when the time comes, but the little voice in the back of my head is whispering that it would just become another ticking timebomb for them as they tend to keep their cars for 10+ years.


There's a highest mileage thread in the 7R section. Many of them scratching 200k miles now. They eat water pump/thermostat housing units every now and then, carbon buildup can be a problem, otherwise, they're fine. Cylinder pressure is not an issue. It's a closed deck iron block.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I've never driven a DSG. I've only owned manuals or slush boxes, but I've heard that the more recent generations of DSG are smooth. DSG can also take a lot more torque than our current transmission (which opens up a ton of tuning options). I will definitely test drive this when it becomes available, but I think my current Arteon will be my last car with a combustion engine.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I'm curious to find out what kind of mpg the new 300 hp engine with DSG gets. The 20/31 city/highway rating of the 268-hp AWD 2021 model was less than stellar. If it goes down a couple of mpg's due to the extra power, it would put it in the category of 6-cylinder cars.


----------



## Y-Not (Oct 4, 2019)

Ali B said:


> I'm curious to find out what kind of mpg the new 300 hp engine with DSG gets. The 20/31 city/highway rating of the 268-hp AWD 2021 model was less than stellar. If it goes down a couple of mpg's due to the extra power, it would put it in the category of 6-cylinder cars.


I’m getting 24/34 with my 2019 SEL FWD.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Y-Not said:


> I’m getting 24/34 with my 2019 SEL FWD.


You’re not driving it right! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It looks like VW is basically giving us an Arteon R:
> 
> 300HP "new" 2.0TSI (not confirmed, but it _has_ to be from the Golf R)
> 7-speed DSG (also probably from the Golf R)
> ...


So, really, it's the same damn price for the '22 SELP-R/4mo as my '13 CC Exec/4mo was new...not seeing the pricing issue here given that was almost a decade ago. It sucked then, it sucks now, have we not gotten used to this? At least they didn't go with a W12 and try to charge six-figures for it. 😁

Really, though, the fact that it is basically the same price is kinda impressive. 🍻


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

mellofello9 said:


> So, really, it's the same damn price for the '22 SELP-R/4mo as my '13 CC Exec/4mo was new...not seeing the pricing issue here given that was almost a decade ago. It sucked then, it sucks now, have we not gotten used to this? At least they didn't go with a W12 and try to charge six-figures for it. 😁
> 
> Really, though, the fact that it is basically the same price is kinda impressive. 🍻


The 2013 CC Exec/4motion msrp for $42600 when new, the 2022 Arteon SEL P+ Rline will likely MSRP for about $48,000, quite a bit of difference. What sucks then and now?? Please specify. If you mean the price, then you should price out the Audi and you will appreciate VW's pricing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you adjust for inflation the CC would cost $49,923 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

The G Man said:


> The 2013 CC Exec/4motion msrp for $42600 when new, the 2022 Arteon SEL P+ Rline will likely MSRP for about $48,000, quite a bit of difference. What sucks then and now?? Please specify. If you mean the price, then you should price out the Audi and you will appreciate VW's pricing.


First things first, I'm not a fan of their pricing in general. That said, when you look at base MSRP's for each the numbers shouldn't be surprising:

2013 CC 4Motion Exec: 41420
2022 Arteon SELP-R 4Mo: 44615
That accounts for ZERO inflation. For a comparably equipped car from the same manufacturer to sticker at ~3K more almost ten years later isn't too bad, IMO. The point that it started too high is another conversation entirely. 🍻


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

mellofello9 said:


> First things first, I'm not a fan of their pricing in general. That said, when you look at base MSRP's for each the numbers shouldn't be surprising:
> 
> 2013 CC 4Motion Exec: 41420
> 2022 Arteon SELP-R 4Mo: 44615
> That accounts for ZERO inflation. For a comparably equipped car from the same manufacturer to sticker at ~3K more almost ten years later isn't too bad, IMO. The point that it started too high is another conversation entirely. 🍻


Where are you getting $44615? A '21 SEL-P-R is $48,190 with destination and zero options, and it sounds like the '22 is going up.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Where are you getting $44615? A '21 SEL-P-R is $48,190 with destination and zero options, and it sounds like the '22 is going up.


Was just going off what @silverspeedbuggy had posted earlier in the thread:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It looks like VW is basically giving us an Arteon R:

300HP "new" 2.0TSI (not confirmed, but it _has_ to be from the Golf R)
7-speed DSG (also probably from the Golf R)
Standard R-Line trim
SE is FWD, while SEL and SEL-P get standard 4motion

Here's the write up from their press release:
*Arteon*
_For the 2022 model year, the Arteon is available in three trims—SE R-Line, SEL R-Line and SEL Premium R-Line—with R-Line® content now standard inside and out. The Arteon also features a new 2.0-liter TSI® engine that produces 300 hp and 295 lb-ft of torque, up from 268 hp and 258 lb-ft in previous models. A seven-speed DSG® transmission with Tiptronic® replaces the eight-speed automatic.

The SE R-Line features a new 18-inch wheel design, adds front and rear Park Distance Control, and includes wireless charging for compatible phones. For the SEL R-Line, 4Motion® all-wheel drive is now standard, and 20-inch dark graphite wheels are available. The SEL Premium R-Line retains the same level of premium content as the 2021 model year.

*MSRP for the Arteon starts at $39,995 for the SE R-Line with front-wheel drive and $44,615 for the SEL R-Line with 4Motion all-wheel drive.* Destination is $1,195._ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Just realized that the listed pricing was for the SEL, not the SEL P so sorry for the confusion. 🍻


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the CC but the Arteon SEL P blows the CC sway as far as technology. The tech is so loaded on the Arteon that it is comparable to cars that cost $20,000 more. The suspension on the Arteon is also much smoother than the CC in my opinion.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

My 21 SEL P retailed at 49k. Had some add ons like puddle lights, VW Cargo blocks, mats, and a third year mx. Love my car by the way.😀


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

mellofello9 said:


> First things first, I'm not a fan of their pricing in general. That said, when you look at base MSRP's for each the numbers shouldn't be surprising:
> 
> 2013 CC 4Motion Exec: 41420
> 2022 Arteon SELP-R 4Mo: 44615
> That accounts for ZERO inflation. For a comparably equipped car from the same manufacturer to sticker at ~3K more almost ten years later isn't too bad, IMO. The point that it started too high is another conversation entirely. 🍻


Again, the 2022 Arteon SELP-R 4Mo: does not retail for $44615. It will be more like $49000.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

I can't tell by reading that if 4 Motion will be available as an option on SE? That would be my pick I'm not a gadget/tech guy at all and I am no fan of sunroofs either although I've had a bunch without problem. I just don't use them so why pay extra?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> ...........but, I'm over 40 with two kids. I'm not racing anyone light to light any more. lol


Such a party pooper


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Alpha-3 said:


> Such a party pooper


Haha I'm 41 too and have twin boys. Not a matter of racing at every stop light. Just knowing you are driving a capable one in the event of...sometimes is enough! Lol meaning when you do get an itch, you have it at your disposal but doesn't mean necessarily you need to go at it at every stop light because you drive this car

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha I'm 41 too and have twin boys. Not a matter of racing at every stop light. Just knowing you are driving a capable one in the event of...sometimes is enough! Lol meaning when you do get an itch, you have it at your disposal but doesn't mean necessarily you need to go at it at every stop light because you drive this car
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


If you are into red light racing, these small 4 cyl engines are not much fun. You need at least a 6cyl. turbo or V8. This I4 in the Arteon is a pretty nice 4 banger and overall, the handling and ride is pretty nice.


----------



## Willy Pickton (Jun 1, 2021)

Copbait said:


> You hit the nail on the head and couldn't have said it better myself. These people who like the DSG transmission must be youngin's. As a 50 year old I prefer the smooth shifting of the 8 speed. Nope I will keep my 21 Arteon thank you.


You haven't felt 'smooth' till you've driven a late model Honda Accord 2.0T with the 10 speed auto. Brilliant.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

The G Man said:


> If you are into red light racing, these small 4 cyl engines are not much fun. You need at least a 6cyl. turbo or V8. This I4 in the Arteon is a pretty nice 4 banger and overall, the handling and ride is pretty nice.


Yeah I know. VR6 turbo would have been sweet on this car haha. But I really was just replying to the other person talking about how they are old and racing from light to light. It's not really about that why you would want improved HP/Torque at all. And in any case, as others have stated, this is not the car for that. It's the overall feel of the car like you said. but always nice to know you got some more upmh now available to you when you do get urges. Like I said, when I get into this car, I'm not there to hunt for races at each stop light haha. Just because somebody wants improved power and torque doesn't automatically equate to wanting to race at any given opportunity. For the most part, it is just good enough to know that it is available and there when you want it . 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Yeah I know. VR6 turbo would have been sweet on this car haha. But I really was just replying to the other person talking about how they are old and racing from light to light. It's not really about that why you would want improved HP/Torque at all. And in any case, as others have stated, this is not the car for that. It's the overall feel of the car like you said. but always nice to know you got some more upmh now available to you when you do get urges. Like I said, when I get into this car, I'm not there to hunt for races at each stop light haha. Just because somebody wants improved power and torque doesn't automatically equate to wanting to race at any given opportunity. For the most part, it is just good enough to know that it is available and there when you want it .
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Even when I was young, I did not see the point of racing to the next red light. Racing should be done on a close road circuit, not on the streets, otherwise, street racing comes down to who has less to lose and who is crazier driver. 
I have used the same excuse to my wife to justify buying fast cars such as; nice to have the power when you need it or safer with a fast car cus I can get out of harm’s way. When it comes down to it, fast cars are more fun. Specially something that has low end power, handles well and good highway passing power. The Arteon meets 2 of the 3 criteria And it doesnt cost A fortune.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

The G Man said:


> Even when I was young, I did not see the point of racing to the next red light. Racing should be done on a close road circuit, not on the streets, otherwise, street racing comes down to who has less to lose and who is crazier driver.
> I have used the same excuse to my wife to justify buying fast cars such as; nice to have the power when you need it or safer with a fast car cus I can get out of harm’s way. When it comes down to it, fast cars are more fun. Specially something that has low end power, handles well and good highway passing power. The Arteon meets 2 of the 3 criteria And it doesnt cost A fortune.


Completely agree. 268 HP on my Arteon is plenty for me. Considering my 2008 BMW 528i carried 230 HP, and that was fine with me as well.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tiger16 said:


> Completely agree. 268 HP on my Arteon is plenty for me. Considering my 2008 BMW 528i carried 230 HP, and that was fine with me as well.


Yeah I hear you since you have the Arteon now and if I did, I wouldnt be quick to say I got to replace it. That's just not financially sound in some people's cases. but let just say you didnt have the Arteon yet (which in my case, I don't), and was in the market for the Arteon and 2022 is out and there are still 2021s (or even 2020sremains), which one would you look at( taking away into consideration possible heavy discounts from the left overs, just strictly car to car)?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> Yeah I hear you since you have the Arteon now and if I did, I wouldnt be quick to say I got to replace it. That's just not financially sound in some people's cases. but let just say you didnt have the Arteon yet (which in my case, I don't), and was in the market for the Arteon and 2022 is out and there are still 2021s (or even 2020sremains), which one would you look at( taking away into consideration possible heavy discounts from the left overs, just strictly car to car)?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I would consider only the 2021 or 2022 SEL P. The interior upgrade on the 2021 and the extra bells and whistles that come with the SEL P are worth it to me.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tiger16 said:


> I would consider only the 2021 or 2022 SEL P. The interior upgrade on the 2021 and the extra bells and whistles that come with the SEL P are worth it to me.


Well 2022 SELp trim, from the reports stays the same as the 2021 SELp trim except for the improved HP and DSG trans. Which one then between the two and why? (And again, don't take into account the pricing difference for older MY. Just car to car)

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> Well 2022 SELp trim, from the reports stays the same as the 2021 SELp trim except for the improved HP and DSG trans. Which one then between the two and why?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I would say drive both the 2021 and 2022 and see which one you prefer. I have never driven a DSG transmission so I’m not really familiar. Of course you will get a better deal on a 2021. Not sure where you live but I can tell you that in my region (South Florida) there aren’t many SEL P’s around.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

tiger16 said:


> I would say drive both the 2021 and 2022 and see which one you prefer. I have never driven a DSG transmission so I’m not really familiar. Of course you will get a better deal on a 2021. Not sure where you live but I can tell you that in my region (South Florida) there aren’t many SEL P’s around.


Mom has a 2019 SEL rline, aside from added features like safety for example, I don't think it would be much of a different drive than a 2021 of same or higher trim. Afaik, nothing changed with the engine output nor transmission. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

I am looking forward to this *SO* much because:

When I replace my '19 SEL-P (currently @50k miles) in '22 (or '23 if production continues one more year) with yet another Arteon, at least something significant about it will be different.
When so many people here can no longer complain re <300hp & lack of DSG, they'll have to come up with something new.
Otherwise, where I drive, mainly up through I-91 from MA into VT and then secondary highways in Western Mass and rural VT (speed limit 50mph, not even 55!), I just lack the opportunity for "spirited" driving.
By contrast, when we were out in Boulder the past two weeks on a family trip, excursions to Laramie and Colorado Springs featured extended 75mph zones with absolutely zero sightings of speed traps or pulled-over cars. Would have loved to be in my Arteon for that! (Although our rental CX-5 was quite good for a mass market compact SUV.)
Yep upon landing at BDL late Sunday night and driving home around 1:30am, fortunately I didn't get carried away past my usual 71/72mph on I-91 since even then a state trooper was lying in wait, ugh. (And very often I see cars pulled over after passing me just going barely faster than my 71/72mph. Northern VT rarely has speed traps on I-91 once you get a ways past the split with I-89, and I-93 has a long 70mph zone where I hear you can get away with 80, but that's about it.)


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

I hear ya on speed traps on I-91 from New Haven on north, or anywhere in CT or MA, for that matter. They can be brutal. Also, definitely glad to see more hp and the DSG.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> I am looking forward to this *SO* much because:
> 
> When I replace my '19 SEL-P (currently @50k miles) in '22 (or '23 if production continues one more year) with yet another Arteon, at least something significant about it will be different.
> When so many people here can no longer complain re
> ...


The one thing I love about living in Denver. The speed limits… lol. Depending on time of day We get up to 85-90 doing the 60+ mile stretch between cities. Although not as much with the interstate being Redone down south to the springs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

^ Does anyone ever get pulled over for speeding out there? A few times Google Maps gave me a "Speed Trap Ahead" warning, but I sure didn't see any state troopers in wait, and I never saw anyone pulled over. (So different from almost all of New England!)


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> ^ Does anyone ever get pulled over for speeding out there? A few times Google Maps gave me a "Speed Trap Ahead" warning, but I sure didn't see any state troopers in wait, and I never saw anyone pulled over. (So different from almost all of New England!)


They’re doing a huge project on the interstate from castle rock to Colorado Springs so there is more speed traps now.. but honestly not usually. Biggest thing I’ve seen with the influx of people moving here is they’re starting to do more aircraft speed traps again, but even that isn’t often. But I have a website that I look at to see when they are actually flying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

^ Yep, we drove through all the construction. I was very surprised that the "slow" zones were still 65mph (i.e., down from 75), instead of the 55mph we would have out here for construction (down from 65).


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> ^ Yep, we drove through all the construction. I was very surprised that the "slow" zones were still 65mph (i.e., down from 75), instead of the 55mph we would have out here for construction (down from 65).


Yeah, that zone will fluctuate between 65 and 45. Depending on what they’re doing that day. Glad it’s almost over as it’s been 5 years and I’m sick of the fluctuating speed limits and lane changes in that stretch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jonathan Shefftz said:


> I am looking forward to this *SO* much because:
> 
> When I replace my '19 SEL-P (currently @50k miles) in '22 (or '23 if production continues one more year) with yet another Arteon, at least something significant about it will be different.
> When so many people here can no longer complain re <300hp & lack of DSG, they'll have to come up with something new.
> ...


Heck, I can drive a Toyota Prius and get up to 90 mph on the highway, dont need 300 hp and a dsg tranny for that. The 2021 refresh does nothing for me but the 2022’s upgrades are more significant. $1000 or so for an upgrade engine and transmission is a bargain. Now my only question is rather I like the Arteon enough to trade for a 2022 model.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Saw this is the MK8 Golf R page. Looks like estimated arrival of the 2022 is 11/6/2021









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk
View attachment 113272


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Saw this is the MK8 Golf R page. Looks like estimated arrival of the 2022 is 11/6/2021
> View attachment 112759
> 
> 
> ...


The image was crappy to begin with and even more so on a screen shot. Trying again









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn it! Just locked a deal and left a deposit on a 21 SEL P R-Line... When I drove it, the 8 speed was fine, smooth! So not sure if DSG will be as refined and comfortable but DSG will for sure handle higher tq numbers vs the 8 speed. Also, more power is nice but I need a car now since mine was flooded in the most recent storm and I got a good deal on the 21. Sticker is $49k and I got $7k off... cant beat that since 22 SEL P R-Line will probably dip into $50k sticker and by the time 2022s will be available at a decent discount, it will be end of summer 2022 since lots of dealers still sitting on 21s. Too bad I cant wait that long. But I hope they improve the speakers on the 22 as well because I was pretty disappointed with the way Harman Kardon sounded.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

DSG trannys can be program to be smooth as well, usually that mean slower shifts. Same with tiptronic tranny, it can be program to shift fast but the shift will be rougher. $7K off in this market is not bad, I got $9k off 2 years ago.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

The G Man said:


> DSG trannys can be program to be smooth as well, usually that mean slower shifts. Same with tiptronic tranny, it can be program to shift fast but the shift will be rougher. $7K off in this market is not bad, I got $9k off 2 years ago.


Yeah I get that but DSG can probably handle way more power. And that was the only dealership willing to take money off sticker. All 3 dealers by my house were all asking sticker and let me walk out without giving any discount whatsoever. 
$9k off? that's incredible


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

You did great, 7k off in this market is fantastic.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be really curious to see what these dyno at. APR shows ours are slightly underrated, measuring 276/265 hp/tq. In the TCL thread, these '22s will be rated at 300 hp but supposedly are getting the 340 hp Golf R engine. I'll believe it when I see it, as I'm not convinced it won't be a detuned version of that engine, just like we have now. But if it's not detuned and is really underrated by 40 hp, this car will absolutely rip.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just to clarify some points on the above:

My VW contact stated the Arteon has the same _engine_ as the MK8 Golf R, but did not clarify HP numbers
Press releases state the US-bound Golf R makes 315 HP
Press releases state the US-bound Arteon makes 300 HP; are the underrating (see next bullets), or is this a slightly detuned engine?
Euro Golf Rs are advertised as having 320 HP
Various auto journos have stated that VW is underrating the Euro Golf R HP figures
One dyno test came back at 340 HP on a bone stock Euro Golf R, hence Puma's mention of 340 HP above


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Just to clarify some points on the above:
> 
> My VW contact stated the Arteon has the same _engine_ as the MK8 Golf R, but did not clarify HP numbers
> Press releases state the US-bound Golf R makes 315 HP
> ...


Euro and US Golf R all make 320 PS or 315 HP or 235 KW. Same amount of power. They are using different units in the press releases.

Engine codes for NAR Golf R:









US Arteon makes 305PS or 300HP or 224KW.


----------



## cplus1 (Feb 5, 2002)

SCOOP: The Gorgeous Volkswagen Arteon R Is Coming To The US


The Volkswagen Arteon is one of the most underrated luxury sedans out there, but interest in the car is beginning to blossom as the 2022 model gets a boost in power. That's all good and well, but what we really want is the Arteon R that was revealed last year. Sadly, it and its beautiful wagon...




carbuzz.com





what’s it all mean?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I've been wrong before, but I'm guessing they're just going to offer the front bumper as a dealer-installed option.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the R rear bumper more than the R-line, but can't say the same for the front...the current R-line bumper is much nicer than the gaping maw R bumper IMO, though I do like that small fin detail outset of the headlights.

It's possible this is also just a bumper update intended for the '22 R-line, which if just granted, probably didn't make the cut as the '22s are probably already in production if they are expected to land on our shores in a month.

With us getting 300 hp already now for '22, it wouldn't make sense to bring a marginally more powerful R now too.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> I like the R rear bumper more than the R-line, but can't say the same for the front...the current R-line bumper is much nicer than the gaping maw R bumper IMO, though I do like that small fin detail outset of the headlights.
> 
> It's possible this is also just a bumper update intended for the '22 R-line, which if just granted, probably didn't make the cut as the '22s are probably already in production if they are expected to land on our shores in a month.
> 
> With us getting 300 hp already now for '22, it wouldn't make sense to bring a marginally more powerful R now too.





















There is not a whole lot of difference between the RLine and the R's front end except for the bigger air intakes and grille.
With VW going all electric in Europe by 2026, VW will be reducing gas engine choices such as models, trims and powertrain options.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

The G Man said:


> View attachment 123385
> 
> 
> View attachment 123386
> ...


FYI: Those shots aren't the current Arteon R-Line or R. Here's the current R-Line:










And here is the R:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> FYI: Those shots aren't the current Arteon R-Line or R. Here's the current R-Line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Arteon R's front end does look better than the refreshed Arteon RLine's front end, not liking those funky front air intake on the refreshed Arteon RLine.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^You're showing a pre facelift R-line which is no longer relevant to what is currently for sale. You're also showing a white R covered in white snow, so not really a good comparison to begin with because all the black grille slats look white because of the snow.

Regardless, to each their own but I like the facelifted R-line front much more than the R front. There's no connected painted part on the R, just a big Toyota-esque swath of detail-less black between two oversized painted chunks on the sides. The R-line looks much better IMO with the painted 'fangs' if you will and a colored piece all the way across the front, and chrome bits.



















The front of the R looks even worse if you take the front plate off. Just looks like it got its jaw knocked out and its missing IMO. Just like so many other cars, big black grille without details which makes it nothing special to look at like the R-line, which is really unique.

EDIT: silverspeed beat me to it


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^You're showing a pre facelift R-line which is no longer relevant to what is currently for sale. You're also showing a white R covered in white snow, so not really a good comparison to begin with because all the black grille slats look white because of the snow.
> 
> Regardless, to each their own but I like the facelifted R-line front much more than the R front. There's no connected painted part on the R, just a big Toyota-esque swath of detail-less black between two oversized painted chunks on the sides. The R-line looks much better IMO with the painted 'fangs' if you will and a colored piece all the way across the front, and chrome bits.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking too! I like the new R-line but the new R looks like a damn Toyota now. Could be worse. Could look like a 4 series


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^You're showing a pre facelift R-line which is no longer relevant to what is currently for sale. You're also showing a white R covered in white snow, so not really a good comparison to begin with because all the black grille slats look white because of the snow.
> 
> Regardless, to each their own but I like the facelifted R-line front much more than the R front. There's no connected painted part on the R, just a big Toyota-esque swath of detail-less black between two oversized painted chunks on the sides. The R-line looks much better IMO with the painted 'fangs' if you will and a colored piece all the way across the front, and chrome bits.
> 
> ...


I agree, exterior design is subjective. The refresh front end does look better with the additional center LED light strip but that noodle design lower air dam does nothing for me. The R front end is a bit more aggressive but I also agree that the lower air dam is a design cue used by many.
I hated the BMW 4 series’ new front grille in pictures but it actually looks much better in person. The 6 cyl fake M version of the 440i performs very well, it probably can drive circles round the Arteon, if you re into that stuff.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^You're showing a pre facelift R-line which is no longer relevant to what is currently for sale. You're also showing a white R covered in white snow, so not really a good comparison to begin with because all the black grille slats look white because of the snow.
> 
> Regardless, to each their own but I like the facelifted R-line front much more than the R front. There's no connected painted part on the R, just a big Toyota-esque swath of detail-less black between two oversized painted chunks on the sides. The R-line looks much better IMO with the painted 'fangs' if you will and a colored piece all the way across the front, and chrome bits.
> 
> ...


I agree the Arteon R front bumper looks strange I prefer the 21 facelift that I have .


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

cplus1 said:


> SCOOP: The Gorgeous Volkswagen Arteon R Is Coming To The US
> 
> 
> The Volkswagen Arteon is one of the most underrated luxury sedans out there, but interest in the car is beginning to blossom as the 2022 model gets a boost in power. That's all good and well, but what we really want is the Arteon R that was revealed last year. Sadly, it and its beautiful wagon...
> ...


Anymore info about this?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Jadar said:


> I agree the Arteon R front bumper looks strange I prefer the 21 facelift that I have .


From the comments I saw on here many people feel this way including myself. It’s like the R front bumper is missing something I dunno.


----------

